# Mount Tamborine Breweries



## Batz (4/4/10)

I have not visited the breweries at Mt. Tamborine as yet so I suppose it about time I did.
So there is the 'Mt Tamborine brewery' and 'Eagle Heights Brewery' are these two close to each other? and what about accommodation close to one or both of the breweries? Might as well make a night of it :beer: 

Cheers
Batz


----------



## QldKev (4/4/10)

Batz said:


> I have not visited the breweries at Mt. Tamborine as yet so I suppose it about time I did.
> So there is the 'Mt Tamborine brewery' and 'Eagle Heights Brewery' are these two close to each other? and what about accommodation close to one or both of the breweries? Might as well make a night of it :beer:
> 
> Cheers
> Batz




Yep, you got the names correct. But has Eagle Heights Brewery opened it's doors again? They are walking/stagering distance of each other, and definitely book somewhere for the night. Not sure of accommodation thou; there is heaps up there.

QldKev


----------



## jlm (4/4/10)

I think there's a little B+B thing right across the road from MT. A local (or someone who works there.......) might be able to give you the name.


----------



## Pollux (4/4/10)

Google maps is your friend....

Linkage

Although it is a touch outdated, doesn't even have Mt Tamborine brewery on it, although it shows that the B+B is called Amore.....


EDIT: While I was at Google maps I found this road again, awesome drive, virtually a one lane tarred goat track with the occasional spot for you to pass vehicles going the other way. I did it last August in a rental Camry, took 90mins to get up it, 35 to come back down, and a view to boot at the top....


----------



## chappo1970 (4/4/10)

Batz said:


> I have not visited the breweries at Mt. Tamborine as yet so I suppose it about time I did.
> So there is the 'Mt Tamborine brewery' and 'Eagle Heights Brewery' are these two close to each other? and what about accommodation close to one or both of the breweries? Might as well make a night of it :beer:
> 
> Cheers
> Batz



2 things Batz...


Contact Beersom via PM he will look after you I am sure
Contact Chappo via PM he wouldn't mind having a beer with ya mate :icon_cheers:
Chap Chap


----------



## QldKev (4/4/10)

Chappo said:


> 2 things Batz...
> 
> 
> Contact Beersom via PM he will look after you I am sure
> ...



3. Look at :icon_chickcheers: when at Mt Tamborine

QldKev


----------



## Batz (4/4/10)

Chappo said:


> 2 things Batz...
> 
> 
> Contact Beersom via PM he will look after you I am sure
> ...



It'll be great to catch up for an ale or two Chappo, I'll let you know when we be there.

Batz


----------



## sm0902 (4/4/10)

Was at Mt Tamborine yesterday and tried the tasting trays from both breweries. Mt Tamborine Brewery is much bigger than Eagle Heights and their beers seem to be aimed at those of us who like 'big' flavours. Fine for me, but the wife wanted something a little more 'simple'.

Eagle Heights had four beers to choose from. A mid-strength lager, a Pilsner, an IPA and a 'seasonal'. I was driving so didn't have more than a small sample.

Looking forward to spending a weekend there to sample more beer and the surroundings. Great roads in and out. Spectacular scenery.

Anyway ... the Eagle Heights Brewery is for sale. Here's a link to anyone interested:

Eagle Heights Brewery

... No affiliation ...


----------



## QldKev (26/4/10)

All due respect to the Mt Tamborine brewery; but yesterday I went there for my second visit. 

Last visit I raved on about the beers and food. I purchased extra beers to bring home and test with the local brewers; also asking questions online about recipes.

I understand this was along weekend; and I'm not sure if you have changed chiefs but... 
We ordered 3 x rump steaks 'medium rare' + another feed. What we received was more like well done steaks. Burnt on the outside and dried out on the inside, and chips coated with way too much salt (and I love my salt). Maybe it was from the food; but I didn't find the need to buy the beers to take home.

Please; we don't have many Qld breweries that are truly memorable. I would hate to lose one.

QldKev


----------



## beersom (26/4/10)

QldKev said:


> All due respect to the Mt Tamborine brewery; but yesterday I went there for my second visit.
> 
> Last visit I raved on about the beers and food. I purchased extra beers to bring home and test with the local brewers; also asking questions online about recipes.
> 
> ...


 Thats a shame.... I hope that apart from letting this board know your thoughts that you let someone from the brewery know of your dissapointment so that the issue may be addressed. On big days like this the best peson to let know of this would be Callum (young guy managing behind the bar).
I am no longer with MTB (gone for good this time) and wish them all the best as it is most certainly one of the best laid out destination breweries in the country and I was proud of some of the stuff that we did there but incidents like this (unrelated to beer) can easily destroy the experience / perception of the beer and as I said earlier this is something that should be relayed to the staff.
THe venue has gone through some big staff changes recently in the brewery and restaurant so give them a bit of time to re-adjust..... and my personal opinion is - avoid the place on big weekends or most sundays (which can be huge and frustrating for the public) and visit during the week or on Saturdays/
cheers


----------



## manticle (26/4/10)

Coming from a hospitality background (6+ years as a chef, another 6 as a dishpig and a couple of years as a waiter) I know how difficult it can be to maintain consistency when you get pumped. Having said that, I know how important consistency is. All I can suggest is making sure you let them know, politely and constructively, your experience. It's very important they know when customers are unhappy as their response (or lack thereof) can fix problems for the future.

Go in again on a quieter night/day and see if it was a one off. Hopefully next time reflects your first experience, rather than the second.


----------



## QldKev (26/4/10)

beersom said:


> Thats a shame.... I hope that apart from letting this board know your thoughts that you let someone from the brewery know of your dissapointment so that the issue may be addressed. On big days like this the best peson to let know of this would be Callum (young guy managing behind the bar).
> I am no longer with MTB (gone for good this time) and wish them all the best as it is most certainly one of the best laid out destination breweries in the country and I was proud of some of the stuff that we did there but incidents like this (unrelated to beer) can easily destroy the experience / perception of the beer and as I said earlier this is something that should be relayed to the staff.
> THe venue has gone through some big staff changes recently in the brewery and restaurant so give them a bit of time to re-adjust..... and my personal opinion is - avoid the place on big weekends or most sundays (which can be huge and frustrating for the public) and visit during the week or on Saturdays/
> cheers






manticle said:


> Coming from a hospitality background (6+ years as a chef, another 6 as a dishpig and a couple of years as a waiter) I know how difficult it can be to maintain consistency when you get pumped. Having said that, I know how important consistency is. All I can suggest is making sure you let them know, politely and constructively, your experience. It's very important they know when customers are unhappy as their response (or lack thereof) can fix problems for the future.
> 
> Go in again on a quieter night/day and see if it was a one off. Hopefully next time reflects your first experience, rather than the second.





Fist let me say, anyone who knows me is diplomacy is not my forte; If I see a spanner, I call it a spanner; direct honesty is what I understand.

I let the young person who was picking up my taster tray + glass know of my concern; I don't want to name / detail this person; but they politely shrugged me off as they were too busy. I had to cut the outside of my steak off prior to eating it; and pass the only steak knife available to my son to do the same. I doubt my comments of feedback ended up back in the kitchen, and I don't believe I was rude.

I did however pay virtually $150 for 4 meals, and the first round of drinks (plus 1 tester tray). I don't think it should be my problem if it is a Sunday/Public Holiday or not, it should be up to the place catering to be correctly setup for the situation. 

QldKev


----------



## johnyb (26/4/10)

The old saying: Most Customers vote with their feet.


----------



## beersom (26/4/10)

QldKev said:


> Fist let me say, anyone who knows me is diplomacy is not my forte; If I see a spanner, I call it a spanner; direct honesty is what I understand.
> 
> I let the young person who was picking up my taster tray + glass know of my concern; I don't want to name / detail this person; but they politely shrugged me off as they were too busy. I had to cut the outside of my steak off prior to eating it; and pass the only steak knife available to my son to do the same. I doubt my comments of feedback ended up back in the kitchen, and I don't believe I was rude.
> 
> ...




Not having a go mate, just stating a few things I know from the inside.
I agree that it sucks when you pay for a decent meal and it doesn't meet expectations and there is no excuse.
That staff member _should_ have passed on your concerns and management _should_ have done something about it...... whether they did is another matter and I personally was very unhappy with some of the staff that were working there. It is hard to get good service staff in many places and even harder in small towns, not making excuses just stating the situation.
When I was there as a full time employee any complaint of that nature would have been swiftly dealt with and compensated for.
No its most certainly not your problem if a place is having a busy day but thats why I suggest avoiding MTB on big days if you want to really experience the place (once again inside knowledge).... and why I avoid most places on big week-ends (but maybe thats just me)
Once again I am not having a go, and I am certainly NOT making excuses (why should I care about a _former_ workplace). I do think it is a shame though that such a great concept venue left you with that experience.
cheers


----------



## MarkMc (26/4/10)

Pollux said:


> EDIT: While I was at Google maps I found this road again, awesome drive, virtually a one lane tarred goat track with the occasional spot for you to pass vehicles going the other way. I did it last August in a rental Camry, took 90mins to get up it, 35 to come back down, and a view to boot at the top....



:icon_offtopic: OOO 90 up, 35 back down, picknik at the top B) nice afternoon out ... wont be renting a Camry :excl: though


----------



## Pollux (27/4/10)

LOL, it was our rental car for while we were up there on a holiday. Unfortunately we didn't start the climb until late in the arvo which meant we had all the tour buses coming at us on their way back down. Don't recall meeting a single car on the way down though.


----------



## winkle (27/4/10)

Batz said:


> It'll be great to catch up for an ale or two Chappo, I'll let you know when we be there.
> 
> Batz



Try and go during the week Batz, it's a much better experience and the Bed & Breakfast joints are affordable then.


----------



## MarkMc (2/5/10)

Pollux said:


> LOL, it was our rental car for while we were up there on a holiday. Unfortunately we didn't start the climb until late in the arvo which meant we had all the tour buses coming at us on their way back down. Don't recall meeting a single car on the way down though.



Just been up there today, had a similar problem with busses, good afternoon out though. bookmarked it in the tomtom for next time the mother in law is here. those drop offs should keep here quiet for a few days.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (19/10/11)

Are these breweries still a going concern?

Will be on the Gold Coast for a week in November with the family and thought I might check them both out.

C&B
TDA


----------



## argon (19/10/11)

MT is still there. Eagle Heights is no longer, or at least wasn't open for visiting last i was there about a month ago

edit: In regards to MT, as for the quality of food and beer. can't remember the food, dunno if that is good or bad. Beligan Pale was very good, Pilsner was forgettable and their mid-strength was a bit watery and ordinary.

Great place for the family though, comfortable outdoor area for eating and drinking. Little kids can go for a run around on the lawn out the front. I make it a regular stop any time i'm up there.


----------



## Nick JD (19/10/11)

I went there a month or two ago.

Their Dubbel was tasty. Kolsch was average - almost twangy. Belgian PA good. Pils great. Another lager was supurb, can't remember what it was exactly.

I got a burger - was there for lunch. Great food. Too big would be my only gripe.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (19/10/11)

Thanks argon and Nick JD. Think we will make the effort to get there.

Cheers
TDA


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (19/10/11)

Does Mt T still make the yippy IPA? Was awesome last time I tried it.


----------



## Flash_DG (19/10/11)

Was at MT brewery on Saturday, got myself a $10 taster tray of Belgian Dubbel, Belgian Blonde, Lager, and Pale Ale.
Curvee Blonde (Belgian Blonde) was my favourite. I'm not a fan of lagers but I quite enjoyed the Rainforest lager. The Moderation Pale Ale was a bit on the less hops, more malty side for my tastes. and the Dubbel had alot of roasty flavours.

Overall I thought is was pretty decent place, got plans to take a few mates up there and have a lunch and sample more of the beers.

I didn't see the Yippy IPA on the board and a few of the beers listed online I didn't see either Major of Mildura.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (19/10/11)

Pity. Cheers Flash.


----------



## brando (14/1/12)

Been to this place four times now, and have been disappointed each time. In fact, I won't ever go back.

Had the rainforest lager last weekend. It was very cloudy! I asked the guy who served it what the story was, and he said it was a fresh batch just recently filtered and kegged. It seemed as though there was no lagering process, nor filtering. Perhaps it would be an ok beer in another month or so, but certainly not nice as served to us that day.


----------



## Batz (14/1/12)

brando said:


> Been to this place four times now, and have been disappointed each time. In fact, I won't ever go back.
> 
> Had the rainforest lager last weekend. It was very cloudy! I asked the guy who served it what the story was, and he said it was a fresh batch just recently filtered and kegged. It seemed as though there was no lagering process, nor filtering. Perhaps it would be an ok beer in another month or so, but certainly not nice as served to us that day.




I going up this way after the little snot noses are back at school, I'll give them all a look.


----------



## alcoadam (14/1/12)

Batz said:


> I going up this way after the little snot noses are back at school, I'll give them all a look.




The distillery up there is quite good too....anything but cheap though!


----------



## Snowdog (21/1/12)

Haven't been there in a long time. It seemed their beers started to go toward the less bold, more tame direction, with the Yippy IPA not even close to being as hoppy as their old Mountain Bitter. It was still good though, and was about the same when I had it at Bitter Suite late last year. Their St Bridgett & La Brunette was the best at that time. Wondering if it's worth the drive up there when so many good beer bars are now in Brizzy...


----------



## chunckious (21/1/12)

I had to drop off gear around the corner from there yesterday, thought that I'd pop my cherry.
What rubbish. Their APA taste like my dad's K&K, put me off trying any others. If this is the place that I'm thinking of where they got rid of the Head Brewer and the owner took over the brewing duties..... :blink: 
Makes me joyous that I can knock out better sips at home, even with my limited skills.

Raising a glass to Johann!! Making some great great beers and pushing the envelope at the Brisbane Brewhouse. :beer:


----------



## Lillywhite (21/1/12)

Yep, they had an MT beer (can't remember which one) at the Homebrew Conference in Brisbane last year, it was the last beer to be sampled and tasted like dish water. I am the last to tip out a beer and will never knock back a freebie, I put the glass down half full and didn't pick it up again.


----------



## edschache (21/1/12)

I didn't overly enjoy the beers i had there but a couple of mates haven't been and we saw coupon on one of the various coupon sites (e.g. scoopon, groupon etc) and it was $25 for a taster, 2 beers and cheese from next door so we went for that. My advise is drive there sober (as opposed to letting SWMBO drive after a warmup session somewhere) and enjoy the windy roads, pig out on cheese and just be glad it's not XXXX.

Really if you want to drive (get driven) somewhere to have some nice beers on tap head to craft brewer. If you want to have lunch or afternoon tea in a nice location then you could do worse than MT. I just remind myself that a year ago I would've thought it was awesome beer, damn this beer enlightenment.


----------



## winkle (21/1/12)

Good point. If you happen to own a pile of shiny stuff, and decide that this is easy, I'll save money and do it meself - it don't really work like that (specially when you decide that_ 'ookmon, too many hops and too many expensive grains are involved and we'll not be needin' non of that there fresh yeasties_')


----------



## Snowdog (21/1/12)

Well... that kinda answers my curiosity, & verifies my perception of their beer trend. I'm not missing much then.

Have to say Brisbane Brewing's BPA is tasting more like the old MT Mountain Bitter.


----------



## fawnroux (26/2/12)

G'day Qld's,

Just saw online that South Australian microbrewery Beard and Brau will be setting up shop in Mt Tamborine.

Quotes from Twitter

_"So what's the news? Beard and Brau is expanding and will no longer just be an #Adelaide brewery!... It's thanks to all your support that we've out grown our Para Hills brewery, and we are now on the move to Queensland!.....While at our new residence and brewery at Tambourine in Queensland, we will be working hard on seasonal and specialty brews."_

Not sure yet on whether they'll be having a bar there or not. I think some more announcements will come during the week. I'll post back when I see it.

Dave


----------



## seamad (26/2/12)

I live up on the mountain, few empty places have made me think...that would be a ggod spot to start a brewery. Pretty well tourist dependent, busy on the weekends, weekdays soso. Havent been to the mt brewery for a while, believe the owners got pretty deep pockets, probably needs them as looks pretty quiet during the week.
Never heard of beard and brau, will check them out if they head up this way.


----------



## hefevice (10/4/12)

Last visited 2 years ago when Ian Watson was helping out and the beers where quite good (although at the time Ian wasn't totally satisfied and looking at making further improvement).

Sitting there now having just finished a sampler tray, and sadly it looks like the beers have gone downhill. On the positive side, the Hefeweizen was quite good although a little yeasty as it looks like it was very fresh. The Swartzbeir wasn't bad, however thought that I was picking up diacetyl. The low alcohol Pale Ale was OK, but not particularly interesting (suspect it had been around for a while and had lost hop aroma). Unfortunately the Belgian Blond was badly infected (smelt like sewer drain) and should not have been on tap.

I then went for a glass of the Rainforest lager (Munich Helles?), which turned out to have noticable and almost overpowering levels of diacetyl, confirming my earlier suspicions with the Swartz.

Pity...the place had so much potential.


----------



## Rowy (10/4/12)

Been there twice and disappointed both times. Maybe a bit of competition will help them lift their game.


----------



## mahonya1 (10/4/12)

hefevice said:


> Last visited 2 years ago when Ian Watson was helping out and the beers where quite good (although at the time Ian wasn't totally satisfied and looking at making further improvement).
> 
> Sitting there now having just finished a sampler tray, and sadly it looks like the beers have gone downhill. On the positive side, the Hefeweizen was quite good although a little yeasty as it looks like it was very fresh. The Swartzbeir wasn't bad, however thought that I was picking up diacetyl. The low alcohol Pale Ale was OK, but not particularly interesting (suspect it had been around for a while and had lost hop aroma). Unfortunately the Belgian Blond was badly infected (smelt like sewer drain) and should not have been on tap.
> 
> ...



Did you complain about the Belgian Blond? Similar thing happened to me 6 months ago. I had one of the Belgium ales, could have been the blond - can't remember, and it was infected and undrinkable. I thought about complaining, but it was only a tasting glass and the bar staff were all kids so didn;t see the point. After I got home I sent an email to tell them that they shouldn't be serving that beer. Their response was, it's supposed to taste that way! haven't been back since.


----------



## Smokomark (10/4/12)

Two visits in the last 12 months and disappointment both times. We won't be rushing back.
Certainly not as good as we remember MTs earlier days of operation.

Mark


----------



## kevo (10/4/12)

Ditto all above last week - first visit for a good while.

Won't rush back, hope things get sorted as the beers were great a couple of years back.

Kev


----------



## Batz (24/4/12)

So is there any breweries worth visiting here? There were two a few years back I believe.
We're heading up for a couple of nights in a few weeks.


batz


----------



## QldKev (24/4/12)

Going by my last 2 visits, 

take some XXXX, it will be the best beer you can get up there  

To be fair, it has been a while since I've been up there so hopefully things may have changed.

The other brewery that was up there has shut shop.


----------



## Will88 (24/4/12)

Word is Beard & Brau are relocating up to MT in June.


----------



## porky (24/4/12)

I was up there last November. I have dumped better beer on the lawn than what they were serving.


----------



## Batz (24/4/12)

OK brewery visits are off the list.

batz


----------



## chunckious (24/4/12)

Or take some of your brews along and show em what a good beer tastes like. ^_^


----------



## Clutch (14/5/12)

Jesus, made the mistake of ordering a Rainforest lager while at Songbirds on Saturday night. One of the sourest, cloudiest beers I've ever had. Left it on the table.


----------



## chunckious (14/5/12)

Bring on Beard & Brau. Currently moving the brewery now.


----------



## Batz (14/5/12)

Well I stopped at the brewery Thursday and ordered the tasting tray. The Swartz was OK the rest were terrible, the APA was so loaded with diacetyl it was undrinkable. Very sad as I believe this was once a good brewery.


----------



## chunckious (14/5/12)

Haha, that APA is complete shit.


----------



## Snowdog (14/5/12)

This is sad... their Mountain Bitter was quite good bach in 2008-9.


----------



## Smokomark (14/5/12)

Batz said:


> Well I stopped at the brewery Thursday and ordered the tasting tray. The Swartz was OK the rest were terrible, the APA was so loaded with diacetyl it was undrinkable. Very sad as I believe this was once a good brewery.




Yep. Thats about how i remember my last visit. 1 quite ok, the others very average.
Certainly not anywhere near as good as the early days of operation.


----------



## Clutch (14/5/12)

What would it take to turn it around, I wonder?


----------



## NickB (14/5/12)

An owner that cared perhaps? Wasn't scrimping so much... Well that's what I hear...


----------



## jlm (14/5/12)

NickB said:


> An owner that cared perhaps? Wasn't scrimping so much... Well that's what I hear...



Heard the same thing too a while ago........Will Ian ante up with a blow by blow account of how to brew your own Yippee IPA at home now?


----------



## Batz (14/5/12)

With the tasting tray came some little info tags, the APA said strong hop aroma but the only thing I could smell was diacetyl, honestly it was so strong no hop aroma was there at all. There is no way that any home brewer I know would bring any of those beers to a brew night.


----------



## benken25 (14/5/12)

what a shame me and my wife went there a couple of years ago it was a great way to spend the afternoon with great beers and some really nice cheese. We were planing on going back soon but im not sure its worth it. that place has some much potential its a shame its going backwards :unsure:


----------



## jlm (14/5/12)

Sounds like it........ I'm thinking of the original IPA they had on tap when Ian Watson was behind the wheel though. Loved that beer.


----------



## chunckious (22/6/12)

Anymore news on Beard & Brau?


----------



## seamad (22/6/12)

I live on the mountain and neither have heard nor have seen anything to date. The old squires inn has recently sold. The local paper had a few letters to the ed complaining about mt brewey before it opened, if they are starting up here maybe they are keeping a low profile.


----------



## tricache (22/6/12)

Chunkious said:


> Anymore news on Beard & Brau?



Yeah I might go for a visit on the weekend and see whats going on...

From Twitter on the 9th


> Gr8 to see @BeardAndBrau mentioned in @beerandbrewer mag re their move to #BarossaValley & QLD. Can't wait 2 try some new Tamborine brews!


----------



## tallie (22/6/12)

Chunkious said:


> Anymore news on Beard & Brau?



They've posted some recent photos on their twitter feed. That's about all I know.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## tricache (22/6/12)

Just on the Beard & Brau website and they said its on the Albert River...maybe down near Albert River Wines


----------



## seamad (22/6/12)

Just checked thheir website, they are moving to what was formerly albert river wines at tamborine, not mount tamborine.
Around a good half hour drive west of the mountain. For those on the coast travel via canungra would be the way to go.
Cheers
Sean

Edit. Not albert river wines it seems but out that way, assumed it was for sale as a mate of mine looked at buying it a while ago.


----------



## tricache (22/6/12)

Bugga!!!! Thats like 45mins drive...hardly a drop down to the local haha then again it was about 20mins to the MT Brewery

Would be happy to drive a bit further for a better drop.


----------



## sm0902 (27/6/12)

Evening brewers,

I made my second trip to the Brewery @ Mount Tamborine on Sunday, and perhaps my last!

I only ordered two beers, the Lager and the APA. The lager was drinkable, but only just and the APA - well, I had to return it and advise the bar staff I could not drink it.

The aroma of the beer was shocking, by far the worst I have smelled and the taste was equally bad. There was absolutely no resemblance to an APA. I was advised the flavour was due to the 'young yeast'. I queried what the yeast was, and was told - without a great deal of confidence - that it was American. (Young american!).

We like getting to Mount Tamborine, and think the Brewery is in a perfect spot and has a huge potential. Just difficult to see myself going back with their current product.


----------



## kevo (28/6/12)

Anyone know anything about the Hard Iced Tea the Tambourine Brewery is apparently making?

Saw it in recent Beer & Brewer mag - but few details about it.

Agree it's disappointing the direction the Tambourine brews have gone.

Kev


----------



## tricache (28/6/12)

kevo said:


> Anyone know anything about the Hard Iced Tea the Tambourine Brewery is apparently making?
> 
> Saw it in recent Beer & Brewer mag - but few details about it.
> 
> ...



Alcoholic Ice Tea??? :angry: why don't they just spend there money on improving there MT Brewery beers!!


----------



## Jarthy (28/6/12)

http://www.hardicedtea.com.au/main.htm

looks interesting. i read in the Beer and Brewer Mag that they're trying to hit the Gluten free market?, and i suppose its another alternative to beer when you don't like cider...


----------



## Will88 (28/6/12)

I did get a chance to sample their green iced tea and the black, which hasn't been released yet. I'm not into iced to tea so it's hard to give any specific comments. Both were fairly sweet but didn't taste horrible. They shouldn't have too much trouble finding a market for it considering the amount of people that drink pre-mixes and cider.


----------



## kevo (28/6/12)

Jarthy said:


> http://www.hardicedtea.com.au/main.htm
> 
> i suppose its another alternative to beer when you don't like cider...



Maybe a good alternative to beer when you don't make good beer...

<_<


----------



## tricache (28/6/12)

kevo said:


> Maybe a good alternative to beer when you don't make good beer...
> 
> <_<



My thoughts exactly... <_<


----------



## seamad (21/2/13)

Just read this in today's Tamborine Times and that council approval has been given :

" The Beard and Brau Brewery will produce handcrafted, micro-brewed beers....Due to demand......the brewery has relocated to Eastern Australia and sought council approval to commence operation as a home based business...at Tamborine. The brewery will produce up to 20,000 l / year in 800 L batches. The home based business was essentially a manufacturing operation, so would not be open to customers or the general public. "


----------

